# How to ruin a perfectly good saw....



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

Well.... I hope not...

I got this old saw from my dad awhile ago. It's lived under the couch for a year or two. Then moved out to the shop where things have been stacked on it. I was cleaning up out there a few weeks back and remembered I had it. Now, I'm figureing on cleaning it up to usable. 
I actually dont know what kind it is. A rip?, crosscut ? I'm not sure. maybe one of you could tell me. 

Anyway, like all my projects, I strat them without taking a picture till I'm quite involved. So you'll have to trust me that it was rusty, and had a broken handle.










I used a sand flapper wheel to get the heavy rust off. Then rubbed it down with some 60 grit paper. 
Mocked up a handle out of this wood ( and again, dont know what kind it is... More pictures of it below) 










Set to work drilling some relief holes to make sawing a little easier. 










This wood bores just fine if you dont put alot of pressure. but, too much will clog the bit. 

I dont have a fancy shamancy Band or scroll saw.. So I had to do it the hardway..










Little did I know there was a flaw in it. Riight down the heart was a rot hole. and as soon as I finished the cuts.... it snapped. 
I've since gorilla glued it up. and I'm thinking I'm going to drill out the rod. fill it with a like kind wood that I'll make a dowel out if and then do some fany 'dutchmans' ( I think that the right term) on tthe exposed handle... hope that keeps it together. I plan on using the saw once to Build a Wooden boat with, then it will be hung up. 
Yes, i'll re-file the blade myself. 

Anybody happen a guess of what this wood is? 
I had bought this awhile back for some guy in San Leandro, Ca. about 10 yrs ago. forgot what project it was for. With some of it thats left. I'm thinking on making some Scales for my Essex'd framed , 1911 45 semiauto.

I'm loving the color.


----------



## davesplane (Apr 26, 2010)

looking at your wood if i had to guess it is cocobolo.


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks ! 


it's pretty orange, hard and has lots of oil in it.


----------



## trains1 (Aug 18, 2010)

It was a good try better luck next try


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

trains1 said:


> It was a good try better luck next try


 Whats that suposto mean?


----------



## rfd8w5 (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that your saw is a crosscut but mayb e not the kind you are thinking of. It would be used to crosscut logs after the tree was cut down. Your handle design is really nice but I think the original would be a closed type to handle the heavy use. There might be a couple of holes at the other end where a second handle could be mounted so you could share the fun with a helper. That handle would be a straight piece of wood with a split metal piece that clamped to the blade. I don't think these saws were intended to be two man saws. A real misery whip would be a lot longer, maybe six to eight feet or even longer. I hope this helps.:icon_smile:


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

rfd8w5 said:


> I hope this helps.:icon_smile:


 Thanks! I need all the help I can get.

The other end of the saw has one hole in it. and a set of starter teeth. ( i'll get more pics of it today) 
The piece of handle that was still stuck didnt look like it was a closed type. thats why I stuck to the same. 

I'm debating on really putting a polish on it now. With a nice shiny hande it might need a polished blade. Like I said, it's going to make one cut and then be hung up... my son will get it later to squander as he see's fit when I'm dead and gone. :laughing:


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

Yesterday I glued up the hole in the handle that caused the break. I didnt know the gorilla gue would foam up like this..











I was trying to figure out what wood I was going to use as the dutchmans. I had some oak, thought that would be cool with the diffrent color. then I looked outside and saw the pile of Black Locust I had cut last month..  I know it glows when used with a black light, So that and the diffrent color would be really cool. 
I took out the cordless saw and made a couple cuts to a piece. 










Got them sawed up. 










Chiseled out the handle on one side and got it glued in. 










Spent the last couple hours with a mini file getting the blade sharp. 










Lets take a closer look....










Closer??










Closer still??... you bet !










This is what I'm using for the close-ups..
It a stereo microscope I picked up last year. Comes in handy for all kinds of things.. Flys and spiders look real creepy in it. :blink:  :laughing:. 
It's most excellent for splinter removal !!:thumbsup:

I just stick the camer up to the lens and snap a pic.










I think I'm doing this old saw proud... Got about another 3 hours till the rest of it is sharp.


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

its a crosscut 1\2 size we have one at my club it should have a closed handle ill get some pics of ours i made 3 handles for it out of Australian red cedar:thumbsup:


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

woody woodturner said:


> its a crosscut 1\2 size we have one at my club it should have a closed handle


10-4 Goodbuddy ! 



> ill get some pics of ours i made 3 handles for it out of Australian red cedar


That would be most excellent. :smile:


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

*gorilla glue*



Fishbucket said:


> Yesterday I glued up the hole in the handle that caused the break. I didnt know the gorilla gue would foam up like this..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Their are 2 kind's of gorilla glue. first one look's like surp and next one is white. The white doesn't foam. But the one that is like surp does. A small bead of the surp and it still's foam's. I use the white one all the time. Works for me . Nice saw


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

del schisler said:


> I use the white one all the time. Works for me. Nice saw


I'll have to look of that one. 

As you can tell, I'm not being super anal about this so I'm not to worried about the foaming. 

Got both dutchmans done, Now the shaping and sanding starts.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I think what you have there may be called a "buck saw" ie: for bucking up firewood. Nice to see people cleaning up and restoring some of the old tools that were used years ago.

Gerry


----------



## fromthehills (Aug 21, 2010)

I'd like to see the finished product. I have a similar one, that needs attention.


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

I have the handle rough sanded and gently screwed to the saw. 

I dont like it. It looks goofy. :thumbdown:

I looked up some of these saws on googly, It definataly needs a closed handle. I think I have enough wood to cut out another. or I might find a diffrent and more suitable handle wood.


----------



## fromthehills (Aug 21, 2010)

Fishbucket said:


> I'll have to look of that one.
> 
> As you can tell, I'm not being super anal about this so I'm not to worried about the foaming.
> 
> Got both dutchmans done, Now the shaping and sanding starts.


What you're calling dutchmans, I would call splines.

A dutchman is what I call it when I have a chunk come out, then I square that up, then I find a piece that I match the grain, glue it in, sand it, and try to hide the thing as best as possible. Do I have it wrong?


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

fromthehills said:


> What you're calling dutchmans, I would call splines.
> 
> A dutchman is what I call it when I have a chunk come out, then I square that up, then I find a piece that I match the grain, glue it in, sand it, and try to hide the thing as best as possible. Do I have it wrong?


 
"dutchman" = butterfly joint, which is what he's using, nothing like a spline.


----------



## fromthehills (Aug 21, 2010)

yea, I looked it up, I don't know where I got that.


----------



## Old61 (Aug 28, 2010)

Let's see some pics of the "goofy" handle.


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

Old61 said:


> Let's see some pics of the "goofy" handle.


you got it. ! 

I just took some pics a couple mins ago. 










this is what i call hear one of them eye talion sarrs... 
Looks like the country of Italy boot shape. :laughing:



















I know..... fopar on setting a newly sharpened blade on a piece of metal..:thumbdown:

i really need to make it like this.


----------



## Shifty Eyed (Oct 3, 2010)

Looks great. How about a video of it in action. I would love to see how fast it cuts.


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey... thats a right good ider. 

Fall is setting in here, ( just today I had to put socks on before my flip flops...toes were cold :laughing: ) 
Got a couple slash piles to burn outback. I'll look for something green to put the blade to. It sure wont be any of that bedrock they call Black Locust !:no:


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

all I could think when looking at the pics of your tooth sharpening was "man..... I gotta shave!"

Labor of love, nice job


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

After all that you went out and bought a handle!!!!!! 

And you got it all wrong, after using that saw your Spline could slip out of place, and the Dutchman is a bar over on Long Beach Island N.J. or is it the guy with the wooden shoes?

After using this saw once, You'll find out why they invented power tools......lol

Gary


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

fromthehills said:


> What you're calling dutchmans, I would call splines.
> 
> A dutchman is what I call it when I have a chunk come out, then I square that up, then I find a piece that I match the grain, glue it in, sand it, and try to hide the thing as best as possible. Do I have it wrong?


 Actually, I am a dutchman.


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

Gary0855 said:


> After all that you went out and bought a handle!!!


No No No... I just said, I should have made it like the store bought one.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

i love gorilla glue. good stuff


----------

